# Clash of Clans



## Dene (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone play? I've been at it since earlier in the year. I feel like my base is coming along fairly well, although progress is relatively slow as I don't spend any real money on it, and I didn't even start attacking people until I was well into level 7 Town Hall.


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 2, 2014)

I play too. My Town hall is lvl 5 and my lvl is 23. I have about a thousand trophies.


Yeah it's such a fun game.


----------



## TDM (Dec 2, 2014)

I used to be maxed TH7, half way through TH8. But I didn't really have time to attack much and didn't make any progress, because I would get attacked before I could spend anything, so I reset my game. I'm now almost finished with TH5, about to upgrade to TH6.


----------



## Randomno (Dec 2, 2014)

Is this with the prefix [Member Intro] because of what someone else was saying about being forced to use one?


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2014)

TDM said:


> I used to be maxed TH7, half way through TH8. But I didn't really have time to attack much and didn't make any progress, because I would get attacked before I could spend anything, so I reset my game. I'm now almost finished with TH5, about to upgrade to TH6.



Yea I completely maxed out TH7, including walls, before going up. Then I went straight to TH9 and that's where I am now. But I experience the same problem as you. I really had to get into attacking to finish a lot of upgrades at TH7. Now I do attack, although in the past few weeks I've been a bit off (just getting cheaper things).



Randomno said:


> Is this with the prefix [Member Intro] because of what someone else was saying about being forced to use one?



I did happen to experiment, and the results are there for all to see. I couldn't post this thread without the prefix.


----------



## Dene (Dec 2, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> I play too. My Town hall is lvl 5 and my lvl is 23. I have about a thousand trophies.
> 
> 
> Yeah it's such a fun game.



 awesome. If you want to see those trophies skyrocket, set yourself up with lots of upgraded walls (and I suggest getting your TH to level 7 as soon as you can). When I don't attack people, my trophies tend to jump up to around 1800. When I start attacking I usually just go for resources, so trophies tend to drop down quite a bit


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm TH8 and Lvl 58.


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> I'm TH8 and Lvl 58.


You must have rushed then  I think I was around lvl 65 and still TH7. I didn't even try getting dark elixir to upgrade my hogs, but I got lvl 5 barb king at TH7. He's really useful.


----------



## ComputerGuy365 (Dec 3, 2014)

TDM said:


> You must have rushed then  I think I was around lvl 65 and still TH7. I didn't even try getting dark elixir to upgrade my hogs, but I got lvl 5 barb king at TH7. He's really useful.



Doesn't matter to me honestly. I still farm resources well and I win defenses. I just finished doing a Push to Crystal League then I decided to drop to farm. Most of my defenses are maxed anyway. Plus, rushing to TH9/10 is much worse than TH8 lol.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Dec 3, 2014)

i am not really active, i am a town hall 9 with full level 7 walls!


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

ComputerGuy365 said:


> Doesn't matter to me honestly. I still farm resources well and I win defenses. I just finished doing a Push to Crystal League then I decided to drop to farm. Most of my defenses are maxed anyway. Plus, rushing to TH9/10 is much worse than TH8 lol.


Yeah, I don't ever want to get to TH9... lvl 10 walls are 3 milion gold each, for 250 walls. Just upgrading all 250 walls from lvl 8 to max requires 2 billion gold, which is how high your gold grab goes before it stops counting.

It took me a very long time to get past gold 3, because I spent so much time farming and never pushing... I don't think I reached gold 2 until about half way through TH8, just before I reset.


----------



## Dene (Dec 3, 2014)

I always wondered why anyone would bother to get to a higher league, unless you intend to win every attack for the resource bonus. Does being in a higher league serve any other purpose?

Edit: incidentally, I just checked and I'm level 73 (tbh I never paid it any attention). 

I also have all 250 walls at level 7. That was why I rushed to TH9


----------



## TDM (Dec 3, 2014)

Dene said:


> I always wondered why anyone would bother to get to a higher league, unless you intend to win every attack for the resource bonus. Does being in a higher league serve any other purpose?


If you're desperate to get people to join your clan, all the five year olds in global get really excited when they see a crystal, even if they're TH4...
I know it's good to go up to Crystal to get the 200 (?) gems too, but there's no point in staying there. You should drop back down again so you don't lose all your resources unless you're at least TH8. I don't even spend my gems on anything other than builder's huts.
Just thought of a possible third reason: I know some people, after upgrading everything at their town hall, will push for trophies to see how high they can go at that TH level, but if they're sensible they'll drop back down and start saving up resources again when they start upgrading their TH.

And while we're talking about supercell games, has anyone here got boom beach? I started playing about a month ago; I just upgraded my HQ to lvl 9. Not sure why you need to get iron to then build the iron storage...


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2014)

TDM said:


> If you're desperate to get people to join your clan, all the five year olds in global get really excited when they see a crystal, even if they're TH4...
> I know it's good to go up to Crystal to get the 200 (?) gems too, but there's no point in staying there. You should drop back down again so you don't lose all your resources unless you're at least TH8. I don't even spend my gems on anything other than builder's huts.
> Just thought of a possible third reason: I know some people, after upgrading everything at their town hall, will push for trophies to see how high they can go at that TH level, but if they're sensible they'll drop back down and start saving up resources again when they start upgrading their TH.



Ooooh ok that's interesting. I could do with those kinda gems! I'm about 300 short of my 5th and final builder. I also only use gems on builders at this stage, but obviously once I get all the builders I may as well spend gems on boosting. I should try and go for crystal league just for the gems, as they're of more use to me now than once I already have all 5 builders.

Also I've never been in a clan >.< . I consider myself to be a lone ranger  . I hate attacking people in clans though, as you really never know what might come out and wreak havoc on your army.


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ooooh ok that's interesting. I could do with those kinda gems! I'm about 300 short of my 5th and final builder. I also only use gems on builders at this stage, but obviously once I get all the builders I may as well spend gems on boosting. I should try and go for crystal league just for the gems, as they're of more use to me now than once I already have all 5 builders.
> 
> Also I've never been in a clan >.< . I consider myself to be a lone ranger  . I hate attacking people in clans though, as you really never know what might come out and wreak havoc on your army.


I could never get enough resources to keep five builders busy, so personally I wouldn't get the fifth builder. But if you feel like it'll be worth it to spend 2000 gems because you'll be able to use him, then get him. Just remember things start getting much more expensive after each TH upgrade.
If attacking people in a clan, always drop one troop like an archer/barbarian to get what's in the clan castle out, then kill those troops with something like barbs/archers and maybe a wizard or two. Then use all the rest of your troops. If you use something like giants first, they could get killed, so make sure you've got rid of the clan castle troops first.


----------



## Dene (Dec 4, 2014)

Yea I know I would almost never use the fifth, but it's handy to have just in case. When I go hardout on weekends I sometimes find myself running out of builders; especially if upgrading air defences, which take forever. I find it's always best to have one builder spare for emergencies (or walls), so having five would be nice. Also the extra building can take up map space. 

I do use that tactic against people in clans, but sometimes you can't if they position it right in the middle of their base. And if it pumps out 10 wizards and 20 archers, you may as well just quit >.<


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 4, 2014)

My friend says you should always use your gems for your builders is this true?


----------



## TDM (Dec 4, 2014)

Dene said:


> Yea I know I would almost never use the fifth, but it's handy to have just in case. When I go hardout on weekends I sometimes find myself running out of builders; especially if upgrading air defences, which take forever. I find it's always best to have one builder spare for emergencies (or walls), so having five would be nice. Also the extra building can take up map space.
> 
> I do use that tactic against people in clans, but sometimes you can't if they position it right in the middle of their base. And if it pumps out 10 wizards and 20 archers, you may as well just quit >.<


In clan wars I sometimes use a giant or a balloon to lure the clan castle, but for usual attacks I have 98 Archers/61 Barbs/41 Goblins, so if lots of weak troops (e.g. archers/wizards) are in the clan castle, I can overpower them quite easily. If they have a dragon, I can get away with ignoring it because it moves/attacks slowly, and I only attack mines/collectors on the outside, so my troops are spread out.

In clan war attacks you have to kill it, usually with archers and wizards - I have 16 archers, 4 barbarians and some wizards in my army. I use the barbarians (and if necessary a giant, but I try to avoid this) to lure the CC, then use remaining barbs/archers to get them into a corner. I surround whatever it is with all my archers and maybe a wizard or two (don't waste wizards!), and only after everything is dead do I actually attack the base.


----------



## Dene (Dec 6, 2014)

FailCuber said:


> My friend says you should always use your gems for your builders is this true?



I'm no expert, but in my opinion, if you don't want to start paying for gems with real $$, you should save all you can to get builders before anything else (unless boosts are on special).



TDM said:


> In clan wars I sometimes use a giant or a balloon to lure the clan castle, but for usual attacks I have 98 Archers/61 Barbs/41 Goblins, so if lots of weak troops (e.g. archers/wizards) are in the clan castle, I can overpower them quite easily. If they have a dragon, I can get away with ignoring it because it moves/attacks slowly, and I only attack mines/collectors on the outside, so my troops are spread out.
> 
> In clan war attacks you have to kill it, usually with archers and wizards - I have 16 archers, 4 barbarians and some wizards in my army. I use the barbarians (and if necessary a giant, but I try to avoid this) to lure the CC, then use remaining barbs/archers to get them into a corner. I surround whatever it is with all my archers and maybe a wizard or two (don't waste wizards!), and only after everything is dead do I actually attack the base.



Ah I see. As I've never been in a clan I've never done the whole clan wars thing >.< . I wonder if I'm missing out on some big aspect of the game, or if it's not a big deal?

Incidentally, you said before you don't really need the fifth builder, and yet I find myself with four builders occupied and nothing else available until tomorrow afternoon  . I'll spend tomorrow farming for enough resources to upgrade another mortar.


----------



## TDM (Dec 6, 2014)

Dene said:


> Ah I see. As I've never been in a clan I've never done the whole clan wars thing >.< . I wonder if I'm missing out on some big aspect of the game, or if it's not a big deal?
> 
> Incidentally, you said before you don't really need the fifth builder, and yet I find myself with four builders occupied and nothing else available until tomorrow afternoon  . I'll spend tomorrow farming for enough resources to upgrade another mortar.


Clan wars are good, as long as the people in your clan aren't really stupid  You sometimes get TH10s attacking TH7s, so the TH7s in your clan then don't have anyone they can attack and beat. But that doesn't happen most of the time, and sometimes you can just kick those players.
But clan wars are a bit pointless. In the time it takes to train an army, you can already have farmed more resources than you'd win. It's nice to attack people differently for a change though, and I think it's good to do a war once a week, but you'd be wasting elixir if you did wars too often.

Well I think that the fifth builder is useful earlier on in the game, but things started getting too expensive for me and I didn't have time to attack very much at all (one, maybe two attacks on weekdays). If you have time to farm and keep all five builders occupied then get the last one, but personally I didn't.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

So I finally got around to seriously pushing for Crystal League. 

I've been taking full advantage of the holiday cheap boosting to do some serious farming, getting lots of things upgraded (but boy could I have done with that extra builder  ). But then last night for some reason about 10 people attacked me and lost (a lot were just trophy dropping). This pushed me well up, so I thought I'd go extra srs for 2000. I'm at about 1860 at the moment. I'm just using archers and goblins though, and going for easy trophies (mostly exposed THs), while still farming.

And I finally got up both X-Bows


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 1, 2015)

Lel me and my cousin were srsly trolling someone by following him to clans and saying he was hopper,after 2 hours and about 15 clans he decided to stay out of a clan XD!


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> I'm just using archers and goblins though


Use barbarians too. They're cheaper than archers, faster to train, do more damage and have more health. They're mostly useful for taking hits though; you still want to have more archers than barbarians. Archers do the damage and the barbarians distract defenses.


----------



## Dene (Jan 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> Use barbarians too. They're cheaper than archers, faster to train, do more damage and have more health. They're mostly useful for taking hits though; you still want to have more archers than barbarians. Archers do the damage and the barbarians distract defenses.



Hmmm I have tried using barbarians in the past, but I find them to be largely ineffective. Once they all go for the same gap in a wall they all get wiped out in one hit from a mortar.

Otherwise, if I'm just going for buildings on the outside, like army camps and all that, I'd rather have loads of archers and spread them out.

I dunno, maybe I'm just doing it wrong, but I've never been able to effectively utilise barbarians. But the archer/goblin combo seems to work for me, as long as I target easy bases.


----------



## TDM (Jan 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Hmmm I have tried using barbarians in the past, but I find them to be largely ineffective. Once they all go for the same gap in a wall they all get wiped out in one hit from a mortar.
> 
> Otherwise, if I'm just going for buildings on the outside, like army camps and all that, I'd rather have loads of archers and spread them out.
> 
> I dunno, maybe I'm just doing it wrong, but I've never been able to effectively utilise barbarians. But the archer/goblin combo seems to work for me, as long as I target easy bases.


Barbarians are really good at taking hits from mortars. Archers get killed in one hit if the mortar is an equal or higher level. But, you're right that they can be weak if they go through gaps in walls and get stopped by e.g. a storage, especially near wizard towers. But I only ever target buildings on the outside, so mine don't have to go through any gaps 
If archers/goblins/hero(es) only works fine for you, then keep using it. I just prefer having some barbarians at least (I use 60).


----------



## Dene (Jan 2, 2015)

Ah well, sticking with what I'm doing seems to be working. I just did another 2 hour session, and started with three straight losses, dropping about 70 trophies >.< . But then I managed to gain them back and then some, as well as getting enough gold for another upgrade (unfortunately I fell about 350k short of the elixir I wanted). 

At the end of the two hours I did a couple more attacks on exposed THs with just the barbarian king, and got myself up to 1897 trophies  . Then he took some hits from a hidden tesla and needed 12 minutes to recover the health he lost. So I logged off, and within 2 minutes someone else raided me. He took out more than 50% but didn't get my TH, and only took 4 trophies, leaving me on 1893 with a convenient 12 hours of safety 

But I saw something odd which I was wondering about. Watching the replay of the guy attacking me, he was somehow spawning troops from around the edges of my base, with a small spacing between each, all at exactly the same time. Literally on all sides of my base at exactly the same time. I should emphasise, he obviously wasn't just holding it down and spawning loads of troops quickly. I mean literally the same time from all sides of my base around the edges. How can he do that? Hax or what?


----------



## TDM (Jan 2, 2015)

Dene said:


> But I saw something odd which I was wondering about. Watching the replay of the guy attacking me, he was somehow spawning troops from around the edges of my base, with a small spacing between each, all at exactly the same time. Literally on all sides of my base at exactly the same time. I should emphasise, he obviously wasn't just holding it down and spawning loads of troops quickly. I mean literally the same time from all sides of my base around the edges. How can he do that? Hax or what?


I've seen someone do this to me before too... with 200 troops on a TH5 base. 100% in about a minute. They're cheating, but I don't know how they do it.


----------



## KevinG (Jan 2, 2015)

Dene said:


> But I saw something odd which I was wondering about. Watching the replay of the guy attacking me, he was somehow spawning troops from around the edges of my base, with a small spacing between each, all at exactly the same time. Literally on all sides of my base at exactly the same time. I should emphasise, he obviously wasn't just holding it down and spawning loads of troops quickly. I mean literally the same time from all sides of my base around the edges. How can he do that? Hax or what?


 It's a farmbot but supercell already fixed it a while ago


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2015)

KevinG said:


> It's a farmbot but supercell already fixed it a while ago



Obviously not, someone did it to me yesterday.


Well anyway, overnight a whole lot of trophy droppers gave me a 200+ boost of trophies. I made it comfortably into Crystal


----------



## Dene (Jan 3, 2015)

Lol it seems no one wants to stay in the Crystal League at the moment. An hour without a shield and I've gone up another 100 trophies. Bring on the bigger loot bonuses


----------



## dannah (Jan 3, 2015)

I did get up to lv 22 but lost my village i have just started again town hall level4


----------



## TDM (Jan 3, 2015)

Dene said:


> Lol it seems no one wants to stay in the Crystal League at the moment. An hour without a shield and I've gone up another 100 trophies. Bring on the bigger loot bonuses


Lucky, that never happens to me. People decide to go for 50% and two storages instead of taking my town hall, which is outside my base...

I've almost finished TH6 now, just 30ish walls to go. I enjoyed the challenge of getting lvl 5 barb king without a DE drill last time I was TH7, but now you get the DE drill at TH7, it's going to be much easier. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing


----------



## Dene (Jan 4, 2015)

TDM said:


> Lucky, that never happens to me. People decide to go for 50% and two storages instead of taking my town hall, which is outside my base...
> 
> I've almost finished TH6 now, just 30ish walls to go. I enjoyed the challenge of getting lvl 5 barb king without a DE drill last time I was TH7, but now you get the DE drill at TH7, it's going to be much easier. Not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing



Lol I promise if I run into your base I'll go straight for the TH  . With some more assistance I'm comfortably in Crystal II. I don't even care about going for loot right now; just finding easy trophies and getting the loot bonus.

I found it weird not having the drill at TH7. I assume there was some reason for it, but I never bothered to care. When I was TH7 I didn't bother to save the DE, I just spent it all on troops.

Now I'm in the process of upgrading to a level 4 dark barracks; can't wait to try out some golems.


----------



## TDM (Jan 4, 2015)

Dene said:


> Lol I promise if I run into your base I'll go straight for the TH  . With some more assistance I'm comfortably in Crystal II. I don't even care about going for loot right now; just finding easy trophies and getting the loot bonus.
> 
> I found it weird not having the drill at TH7. I assume there was some reason for it, but I never bothered to care. When I was TH7 I didn't bother to save the DE, I just spent it all on troops.
> 
> Now I'm in the process of upgrading to a level 4 dark barracks; can't wait to try out some golems.


Is the loot bonus good? How much do you get e.g. every hour from just loot bonus? Not sure whether it's worth going up after I've finished TH6 (21 walls to go!) to get started with TH7, or if I should just stay down at silver 1.

The only dark troops I ever trained were about 10 minions to donate  Everything went on upgrading stuff. I was going to start using minions when I got lvl 5 balloons, and I was going to start using hogs if I ever got them to lvl 4 (I didn't do either before resetting). I never even unlocked Valkyries.


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2015)

TDM said:


> Is the loot bonus good? How much do you get e.g. every hour from just loot bonus? Not sure whether it's worth going up after I've finished TH6 (21 walls to go!) to get started with TH7, or if I should just stay down at silver 1.
> 
> The only dark troops I ever trained were about 10 minions to donate  Everything went on upgrading stuff. I was going to start using minions when I got lvl 5 balloons, and I was going to start using hogs if I ever got them to lvl 4 (I didn't do either before resetting). I never even unlocked Valkyries.



The loot bonus in Crystal 2 is 50k each (plus some DE, not a lot though). It isn't huge, but if you only expend a few units taking out a TH you can make some srs gainz.

Unfortunately what I've found is up in Crystal people are a bit more serious, and not so inclined to leave their TH exposed so there aren't many easy trophies. I'm in the process of letting my trophies drop. I think I'll try and stick in the Gold 1 range, which served me very well during my holiday, and 14k is nice enough as a loot bonus. Now that I'm back at work I don't have the time to play as much though.


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

Dene said:


> Unfortunately what I've found is up in Crystal people are a bit more serious, and not so inclined to leave their TH exposed so there aren't many easy trophies. I'm in the process of letting my trophies drop. I think I'll try and stick in the Gold 1 range, which served me very well during my holiday, and 14k is nice enough as a loot bonus. Now that I'm back at work I don't have the time to play as much though.


Serious people leave their THs exposed too  But yeah, most people who try to get trophies only through TH sniping can't get past Crystal, because that's when the THs start to get much harder to find.

That's a bit increase for just two leagues (13k -> 50k). I'm getting 3k at the moment... it's tempting. But I don't think I could get the same 500k/hour I get down here.

(also, 15 walls left, then I'm finished with TH6, yay)


----------



## Dene (Jan 5, 2015)

Haha. I dread when I get to the point I have to start upgrading walls again. The cost is in the billions now :s


----------



## TDM (Jan 5, 2015)

Dene said:


> Haha. I dread when I get to the point I have to start upgrading walls again. The cost is in the billions now :s


Good luck  I think a lot of people don't bother with walls at TH9 and just go straight to TH10, but then they start complaining that there's no loot at TH10, so maybe it'd be best to get at least one level of walls done before upgrading. Can you still upgrade walls with Elixir? If you can, that'd make things so much easier, because I finish with elixir upgrades long before I finish with gold...


----------



## Dene (Jan 6, 2015)

Unfortunately I can't do elixir. All my walls are level 7. 500k gold each up to level 8. I will upgrade them before I go to TH10 but it's a long way off.


----------



## Dene (Jan 22, 2015)

FINALLY I got my final builder. But now I have no time to get $$ for upgrades XD


----------



## FailCuber (Mar 29, 2015)

Guys join my clan! It's 0z11 Hope you guys can join.


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2015)

I would but I'm still going lone ranger. Boy have I made a lot of progress since last time I posted. I've mostly finished level 8 upgrades (except walls) as well as starting on some level 9 upgrades. Things are really starting to get expensive.


----------



## TDM (Mar 30, 2015)

I finished TH7 a few days ago, although my Hogs still haven't finished upgrading yet. Not sure if I should try a trophy push or wait until I've finished TH8...


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2015)

What are your trophies now?

Ever since going 2k+ I've pretty much just sat there. Anywhere between 1900 and 2400 is good for farming. I most prefer being in 2000-2100, although it's nice to get over 2200 to get to Crystal II.

I still haven't got the Archer Queen >.< . Every time I save up dark elixir I go and spend it on a different upgrade.


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2015)

Dene said:


> What are your trophies now?
> 
> Ever since going 2k+ I've pretty much just sat there. Anywhere between 1900 and 2400 is good for farming. I most prefer being in 2000-2100, although it's nice to get over 2200 to get to Crystal II.
> 
> I still haven't got the Archer Queen >.< . Every time I save up dark elixir I go and spend it on a different upgrade.


Still staying around 1200-1250, maybe going +/- 50 from there. But now I have no upgrades left, there's not really much point staying here...

Get the Archer Queen! I've never used one, but she does a lot of damage. Definitely more than the Barbarian King.


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2015)

You should consider allowing yourself to level up to 2k+. The loot bonus is so good you really only need to worry about getting an easy 50%. The resources will come easily enough.

I think this time I will save for the archer queen for real. My dark elixir is currently nearing 30k. I might go on another farming mission tomorrow...


----------



## TDM (Mar 31, 2015)

Dene said:


> You should consider allowing yourself to level up to 2k+. The loot bonus is so good you really only need to worry about getting an easy 50%. The resources will come easily enough.
> 
> I think this time I will save for the archer queen for real. My dark elixir is currently nearing 30k. I might go on another farming mission tomorrow...


I'll probably go up there once I get level 5 troops. I don't think I could survive very long up there as a TH7


----------



## TKofSweden (Mar 31, 2015)

TH9, lvl 100, Crystal leaguer looking for an active waring Clan


----------



## Dene (Mar 31, 2015)

TDM said:


> I'll probably go up there once I get level 5 troops. I don't think I could survive very long up there as a TH7



Heh fair point. But lots of people trophy drop at that level, so you don't have to worry too much about falling back down. But yea, you'd want level 5 troops before going there. Also preferably upgraded army camps for the 220 pop.


----------



## TDM (Apr 1, 2015)

Dene said:


> Heh fair point. But lots of people trophy drop at that level, so you don't have to worry too much about falling back down. But yea, you'd want level 5 troops before going there. *Also preferably upgraded army camps for the 220 pop.*


That's TH9 though


----------



## Cubeologist (Apr 1, 2015)

Does anyone have an active clan i can join? TH9, a bit rushed, 220 pop, lvl5 arch, barb, wiz; max balloons, lvl5 minion, lvl1 lava hounds.


----------



## Dene (Apr 1, 2015)

TDM said:


> That's TH9 though



Oooooh right I forgot. Heh yea skipping TH8 was definitely a good idea


----------



## Dene (Apr 2, 2015)

Well after a considerable effort that went well over my 2hr barracks boost, I finally saved up 40k dark elixir and got myself the Archer Queen. 

Figuring out how to fit her into my base was a mission though >.< . It's asymmetrical now


----------



## TDM (Apr 2, 2015)

Dene said:


> Well after a considerable effort that went well over my 2hr barracks boost, I finally saved up 40k dark elixir and got myself the Archer Queen.
> 
> Figuring out how to fit her into my base was a mission though >.< . It's asymmetrical now


 I don't use my Barbarian King for defence since everyone uses lots of barbarians/archers that can kill it easily, so I leave mine asleep on the outside of my base. What troops do people use in Crystal? Do you still get lots of weaker troops, or are there more people using fewer, stronger troops?


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2015)

TDM said:


> I don't use my Barbarian King for defence since everyone uses lots of barbarians/archers that can kill it easily, so I leave mine asleep on the outside of my base. What troops do people use in Crystal? Do you still get lots of weaker troops, or are there more people using fewer, stronger troops?



Actually I find a lot of people attack using balloons and minions (or at least, I find air units are used a lot more commonly). I honestly can't comprehend why they would bother; the resources on offer would barely pay off the cost of those units (and often not even close), and the time it takes to generate them is enormous. If they only want trophies it's an expensive strategy...

But still, more common are cheaper troop combos, usually barbs and archers. I don't know why people don't use goblins which I find extremely useful. I still stick with my Archer+Goblin team, and I always get 50% if I play my cards right.


To be honest I don't worry about defence. The problem is, you're always going to get attacked by someone way more advanced than you are, no matter what your trophy count. What can you do if you get attacked by someone with maxed out golems, giants, wizards, etc.? And also, if you don't have a lot of resources on offer a lot of people will trophy drop. So overall it balances out.


But why not use your Barbarian King for defense? I mean, if you get a shield you probably won't attack before he's healed anyway.


----------



## Megaminx 078 (Apr 3, 2015)

I play my cube while I wait between the raiding pauses... Currently a th7 pushing for Master's League for my 4th builder!


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Dene said:


> Actually I find a lot of people attack using balloons and minions (or at least, I find air units are used a lot more commonly). I honestly can't comprehend why they would bother; the resources on offer would barely pay off the cost of those units (and often not even close), and the time it takes to generate them is enormous. If they only want trophies it's an expensive strategy...
> 
> But still, more common are cheaper troop combos, usually barbs and archers. I don't know why people don't use goblins which I find extremely useful. I still stick with my Archer+Goblin team, and I always get 50% if I play my cards right.
> 
> ...


I think balloons+minions is a good attacking strategy, but I can't see why you'd want to use it outside of wars, where you can attack without a shield. It is way too expensive and takes a long time to train an army.

I don't see why people don't use barbarians which I find extremely useful  But I agree, goblins are still very good. What level do people have? Do many people have lvl 6 archers? Because my mortars are still too weak to kill them in one hit, so I'm not sure that I should even think about going up without upgrading my mortars first.

Now you say that, that's a very good point... I don't really have any reason to not use him. I'll start leaving him to guard then.


----------



## Dene (Apr 3, 2015)

It seems most people that use archers to attack me use level 6 or 7. 

Another reason I don't worry about defense is that, if someone attacks you but you don't get a shield they're probably taking your resources and leaving you exposed. Then you get attacked again and essentially have a double loss of resources. I prefer to take one hit then have 12 hours of safety  .

It's weird, today my shield ran out about 8 hours ago, but I still haven't been attacked even though I have more than 1 million gold sitting around. Not that I'm complaining


----------



## TDM (Apr 3, 2015)

Dene said:


> It seems most people that use archers to attack me use level 6 or 7.
> 
> Another reason I don't worry about defense is that, if someone attacks you but you don't get a shield they're probably taking your resources and leaving you exposed. Then you get attacked again and essentially have a double loss of resources. I prefer to take one hit then have 12 hours of safety  .
> 
> It's weird, today my shield ran out about 8 hours ago, but I still haven't been attacked even though I have more than 1 million gold sitting around. Not that I'm complaining


I once went an entire day (not night, but it was over 12h) with no shield without being attacked at all, and I had completely full elixir storages. I guess nobody wants elixir...


----------



## PJKCuber (Apr 3, 2015)

How do even play this game?


----------



## Dene (Apr 4, 2015)

PJKCuber said:


> How do even play this game?



Have you even downloaded it? It's not rocket science...


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 21, 2015)

im th9 with all lvl 8 walls and decent defences i quit though so i will just stay in a clan to help out dont expect much of me though k so reply to me if ur up for that just here to help


----------



## United Thought (Jun 21, 2015)

TH 7:

Maxed:

Defenses
Air sweeper
Collectors/Mines/drill
Barracks (reg&dark)
traps
troops - wiz
spells - rage
spell factory
lab

Bases I use:

farming: *here*
hybrid: *here*
clan war: *here*


----------



## SrujayP (Jun 21, 2015)

gems are the only way to buy builder huts


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's my base. I made it a few weeks ago in a hurry and haven't changed it since. What improvements could I make?

Also, a couple of important things:
- The Air Sweeper is pointing towards the Barb King.
- The Storages nearer the outside (one gold, one elixir) are only level 8. This means they don't hold much and I don't lose much from them either (~30k at most). People often destroy them and think they've taken lots of gold from me when they actually haven't, and don't continue to attack my other Storages.
- I haven't bought the third Giant Bomb because they're very expensive to rearm.
- I don't use Dark troops so I haven't got the second Dark Barracks.
- Only three huts, since I don't have enough time to farm resources for four.

E: image of base


----------



## United Thought (Jun 21, 2015)

My shout is:






Probably swap the AD and Wizard Tower as shown in red:
-reasoning: The AD needs better protection from walls and the wizard tower in it's new location can be used to better effect attacking weak hordes that have most likely been just deployed to take out your TH.

You could swap the air sweeper and AD as shown in black:
-reasoning: ADs should be more centralised, and although this may decrease the total range of all of them, this is not of major importance in this scenario. This is because, as with TH7, all/most drag is a very common attacking strategy at this level and having more overlap of AD range is essential to dealing the damage which drags need. Your current setup, considering thr air sweeper as well is better suited to deal with minions, which ,certainly at th7, are barley used.

You might like to do something with the walls circled in yellow, eg. put them around the builder's hut near the TH but just outside the walls to protect better against WBs. 

Just my opinions. 



> - Only three huts, since I don't have enough time to farm resources for four.



BTW, farming for resources and collecting gems don't seem to have anything in common. Collecting gems from obstacles takes a matter of seconds to execute and is theoretically infinite. Am I missing something here?


----------



## TDM (Jun 21, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Probably swap the AD and Wizard Tower as shown in red:
> -reasoning: The AD needs better protection from walls and the wizard tower in it's new location can be used to better effect attacking weak hordes that have most likely been just deployed to take out your TH.


Switched.



> You could swap the air sweeper and AD as shown in black:
> -reasoning: ADs should be more centralised, and although this may decrease the total range of all of them, this is not of major importance in this scenario. This is because, as with TH7, all/most drag is a very common attacking strategy at this level and having more overlap of AD range is essential to dealing the damage which drags need. Your current setup, considering thr air sweeper as well is better suited to deal with minions, which ,certainly at th7, are barley used.


I feel like that will leave the right-front side a little too unprotected - plus I've found the Air Sweeper to be very useful where it is. I get attacked by minions quite a lot actually. I think the Air Sweeper isn't very effective against them though, since they're fast and have a ranged attack anyway; it's more effective on Balloons and Dragons.



> You might like to do something with the walls circled in yellow, eg. put them around the builder's hut near the TH but just outside the walls to protect better against WBs.


Wall Breakers do splash damage; they'll break through two layers as easily as one. I admit they're not doing _much_ there, but without them there are places where people can deploy troops right next to walls, which makes it much harder to kill wall breakers before they can do damage.



> BTW, farming for resources and collecting gems don't seem to have anything in common. Collecting gems from obstacles takes a matter of seconds to execute and is theoretically infinite. Am I missing something here?


I can afford a fourth builder (I have ~2700 gems iirc), but if I bought it, I wouldn't be able to get enough resources to actually use him. I can't even use the three I have now.


----------



## United Thought (Jun 24, 2015)

TDM said:


> Wall Breakers do splash damage; they'll break through two layers as easily as one. I admit they're not doing _much_ there, but without them there are places where people can deploy troops right next to walls, which makes it much harder to kill wall breakers before they can do damage.



I knew this, which is why I said to put the extra walls around the builder's hut so that the 250 HP therein will help to absorb some of a wall breaker's damage; admittedly, not much; but since the range of the WB's splash damage attack is only 2 tiles, having the 2x2 builder's hut between 2 layers of walls will put the inner layer out of range, warranting more wall breakers to actually penetrate the base.
This is a legit strategy that I found a while ago on clashbuilder, maybe, but I will try and find it.


----------



## TDM (Jun 24, 2015)

United Thought said:


> I knew this, which is why I said to put the extra walls around the builder's hut so that the 250 HP therein will help to absorb some of a wall breaker's damage; admittedly, not much; but since the range of the WB's splash damage attack is only 2 tiles, having the 2x2 builder's hut between 2 layers of walls will put the inner layer out of range, warranting more wall breakers to actually penetrate the base.
> This is a legit strategy that I found a while ago on clashbuilder, maybe, but I will try and find it.


Alright, I'll try this out for a bit.


----------



## Sub20MinSolver (Jun 24, 2015)

i used to play i was town hall 8 with lvl 5 troops but i quit because i didn't find it fun anymore :v


----------



## 1w3playZ (Oct 14, 2015)

I started playing when the game came out of Beta, and then took a break. Picked it up, took a break. So on and so forth until I'm on a break now. I'm only th8. 0$ spent.

I find Beta Testing Supercell games much more fun then playing the ones out now. Like when boom beach was in beta. THOSE WERE THE DAYS!!! The community was amazing! Now, I don't even bother to go onto the boom beach forums. 

Smash Land (RIP SEP 1) honestly had soooooooooooooooo much potential. It really got me back into testing supercell games. But, after a update that brought along some nasty old devices bugs, the team decided to kill it after they didn't feel like developing it anymore.


----------



## TDM (Oct 14, 2015)

Anyone else still playing this? I've almost maxed TH8 now - just Walls, Valks and EQ spells to go. I've started warring now too.


----------



## Dene (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm still at it. Still in TH9. Most of my defenses need one more upgrade. I'm currently focussing on DE researches, and upgrading walls. I've almost completely surrounded my base in black  . I had to start focussing on upgrading walls when I ran out of things to spend elixir on, and I needed to get all my walls up one more level with gold so I can continue upgrading with elixir. At least it's forced me to get that out of the way.


----------



## TDM (Oct 15, 2015)

Dene said:


> I'm still at it. Still in TH9. Most of my defenses need one more upgrade. I'm currently focussing on DE researches, and upgrading walls. I've almost completely surrounded my base in black  . I had to start focussing on upgrading walls when I ran out of things to spend elixir on, and I needed to get all my walls up one more level with gold so I can continue upgrading with elixir. At least it's forced me to get that out of the way.



Black walls are when they start to actually look good, so good to see you're almost done. I'm about 10% of the way through walls. My elixir storages are completely full though - I'd really like to have the option to upgrade walls with it.

Are you still clanless?


----------



## Dene (Oct 15, 2015)

Ya clans are for chumps 

Actually I like the purple walls, I think they look cool. At this stage about half of my base has level 8 walls (500K gold), and about a third is level 9 (1mil gold or elixir). It's a long process...


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2015)

Dene said:


> Ya clans are for chumps [emoji14]
> 
> Actually I like the purple walls, I think they look cool. At this stage about half of my base has level 8 walls (500K gold), and about a third is level 9 (1mil gold or elixir). It's a long process...



Nooo 

I think I might not like purple any more because I've had to look at it for so long. I've had lvl 7 walls for a while now, and I really want to get lvl 8 done soon. I'm starting to make progress with them after opting out of wars for a week or two, but I like wars since it's a nice change from farming. I think I'll go back to warring after upgrading Valks.


----------



## Dark Fang (Oct 16, 2015)

Dont post irrelevant things on a cubing forum


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2015)

Dark Fang said:


> Dont post irrelevant things on a cubing forum



This is the off-topic section. You can post anything you want here!

(within reason, of course)


----------



## Rcuber123 (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm a mid th8 with 300 war stars


----------



## KevinG (Oct 16, 2015)

Does anyone want to make a cuber-only clan?


----------



## TDM (Oct 16, 2015)

Rcuber123 said:


> I'm a mid th8 with 300 war stars


I only have 82  I've not warred until recently though - I usually get about 9-10 every two wars.



KevinG said:


> Does anyone want to make a cuber-only clan?


I like my clan, sorry! I'm sure there will be others who are interested though.


----------



## Dene (Oct 16, 2015)

Dark Fang said:


> Dont post irrelevant things on a cubing forum



LMAO usrsbro? New to the internets bro?

hahhahaha


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2015)

Found this guy in one of our clans.





Haven't spoken to him, so I don't know if the name is just a coincidence or not.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 20, 2015)

TDM said:


> Found this guy in one of our clans.
> http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/10/20/f27f8a7cf516240f2ffc9b280392d560.jpg
> Haven't spoken to him, so I don't know if the name is just a coincidence or not.



spelled wrong cubeologist is the correct spelling, probably just a poser. =)


----------



## TDM (Oct 20, 2015)

CubeWizard23 said:


> spelled wrong cubeologist is the correct spelling, probably just a poser. =)



I know it's almost certainly not him, but I wasn't sure if it was a cuber or if the name was only coincidentally similar to Cubeologist's.

I guess I could ask someone in his clan to see if he is a cuber, though I don't know of anyone with accounts in both my clan and his.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Oct 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> I know it's almost certainly not him, but I wasn't sure if it was a cuber or if the name was only coincidentally similar to Cubeologist's.
> 
> I guess I could ask someone in his clan to see if he is a cuber, though I don't know of anyone with accounts in both my clan and his.


Whats ur clan name? im Th8...


----------

